# 50lbs of rock salt bags



## cecilmac (Oct 12, 2009)

What are u guys charging ur customers to supply and install 50lbs of RS, per bag price???


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Where do you install them?


----------



## cecilmac (Oct 12, 2009)

IN JERSEY,waht are u guys getting in IOWA


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

It depends on what you _install_ them on.


----------



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

cretebaby;959425 said:


> It depends on what you _install_ them on.


LOL...also depends on elevation of installation!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## cecilmac (Oct 12, 2009)

parking lots, asphalt r u serious?


----------



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

prices are all over the map for salt depending on the area you are in. Around here i have seen ridiculously low prices at $100 / ton and as high as $190 / ton.
do the math to figure out your bagged rate.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

The problem is you don't install salt, being either bulk or bagged. You spread it.


----------



## cecilmac (Oct 12, 2009)

Rc2505;959582 said:


> The problem is you don't install salt, being either bulk or bagged. You spread it.


Well the salt around here dosent spread by itself so let me know where u buy it and ill place an order therefore u install it.


----------



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

cecilmac;959609 said:


> Well the salt around here dosent spread by itself so let me know where u buy it and ill place an order therefore u install it.


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

typically if you can double your cost or 2.5 times your cost, so say you pay $5.00 you should try to get at least $10-15 per bag spread, now you can adjust your prices as to the use required.

I have a customer that I use 1-1.5 bags and get $40.00 so that equals anywhere between .80 to 53 cents per pound spread.

Hope this helps !!!


----------



## Snowpusher78 (Dec 20, 2009)

I charge like doo-man does if you are paying $5 a bag try to get 10 to 12 a bag to spread it or more that way if the price flutuates at all depending on where you are buying from you can absorb that throughout winter instead of changing prices all winter long.


----------



## timtpa (Oct 25, 2008)

Same here. If I pay $5.00 for it I will get $10.00-$15.00 and that price includes installation!


----------



## firemt036 (Jan 1, 2010)

I use roadrunner not rock salt or prestone... road runner is 1.00 more than the rock salt but seems to penetrate better for the day after scrape @ 7.97 per bag 40lbs not 50 like the rock i get 20 per bag with walk behind spreader dont have to salt convenience stores and the fire stations just in front of the garages but going fully commercial next season so ill have to figure out price with assumed next years increase morton jackin it up


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

im buying at $5.70per 50lbs....... charging $20 per bag (50lbs) out the hopper spread


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Not to beat a dead dog but I pay 3.90 Diamond Crystal rock salt, mine works out to about $20-$25 a bag applied...


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

.45 lb. after push
.45 lb + 45.oo trip charge

James


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

If you guys are actually getting $25.00/bag "installed" I should say to heck with bulk, get my hands on some bagged rock salt and get out my Scott's fertilizer spreader.


----------



## CMU07 (Sep 29, 2009)

cecilmac;959609 said:


> Well the salt around here dosent spread by itself so let me know where u buy it and ill place an order therefore u install it.


What people are getting at is very simple. After you purchase the bag(s) of salt, you transport them to the customer's location and SPREAD them not INSTALL them. Everyone knows what you mean, but are giving you a hard time.


----------



## CMU07 (Sep 29, 2009)

ohh and sorry for the double post but i get $15/bag


----------



## .5racer (Jan 2, 2009)

I get mine for 3.00 a bag after buying a palet load , then my 1 place I sprad at ,I spread 10 bags at 450 ,so thats 45 a bag spread


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

.5racer;974743 said:


> I get mine for 3.00 a bag after buying a palet load , then my 1 place I sprad at ,I spread 10 bags at 450 ,so thats 45 a bag spread


So if I follow this right your charging $450.00 for 500 pounds of salt?


----------



## .5racer (Jan 2, 2009)

yea ??? is that bad Is that low ballin ?its just what my bid came out at and that amount melts for what i need Im still biddin too low huh ?


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

.5racer;974743 said:


> I get mine for 3.00 a bag after buying a palet load , then my 1 place I sprad at ,I spread 10 bags at 450 ,so thats 45 a bag spread


Holy Hell! $450 for 10 bags WOW! I wouldn't get half that they would laugh at you around here.

I get #50 for $3.79 and charge per pound applied (No not down to the pound I go half bags) I get .325 a pound


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

.5racer;975210 said:


> yea ??? is that bad Is that low ballin ?its just what my bid came out at and that amount melts for what i need Im still biddin too low huh ?


I would say your doing pretty good but could make a better profit margin if you could use bulk rock instead of bagged !!!!

Can get a ton of bulk for $120 or so and that would get you 4.5 drops at $450 per trip or $2025-120Cost=$1905PROFITpayup


----------



## .5racer (Jan 2, 2009)

baged right now work till I get a bigger house and yard. My storage is my garage along with the girlfriends truck and dirt track racer. Bags are loaded in a weather box till needed and only load what I spread so I keep tabs on amount. Truck carries about 16 to 20 bags all times.


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Same here we carry 20 bags per trip and sometimes have to stop back and load more !


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

.5racer;975210 said:


> yea ??? is that bad Is that low ballin ?its just what my bid came out at and that amount melts for what i need Im still biddin too low huh ?


Good god I almost hope your kidding. You are so high on your price, I am wondering if this is even legit. I don't know what your area or market is like, but around here, nobody would pay you $450 to throw down 10 bags of rock salt. In my area, the customer could get a hold of someone who deals in bulk and get their lot salted for 50 or 60 bucks. If your actually getting as much as you claim, my hat goes off to you.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm gettin like $25/bag and pay like $4.85 I think???

I have a small condo I get $150 no matter what I put down. Last night we only put down 2 bags of greenmelt ($11/bag) on the walkways.


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

.5racer;974743 said:


> I get mine for 3.00 a bag after buying a palet load , then my 1 place I sprad at ,I spread 10 bags at 450 ,so thats 45 a bag spread


Wish I had that account. What do you charge to plow that location?


----------

